
All my homies hate C - llimllib
https://medium.com/@kurtisknodel/all-my-homies-hate-c-9690192a0aa3
======
josemanuel
So the point is: C is crap because the tooling for windows is crap?

I think it’s worth distinguishing between language traits and its ecosystem in
a very particular platform. The latter being crap just means not enough people
care for it (at leat openly). It has nothing to do with the language itself.

------
hjkhj7878
The proximate issue is Windows; MS has some level of culpability. How do you
get angry at an object when there are people responsible for your ills?

